# Update: Danilo Gallinari has 2nd ACL surgery, will miss remainder of '13-'13 season



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> As the Denver Nuggets gradually became a stylish pick to make a run at the Western Conference in the 2012-2013, the prevailing storyline was their “lack of a star.” The questions flew around local and national talk shows alike.
> 
> Who do they have who can create their shot?
> 
> ...


http://milehighmaniac.com/2013/09/27/danilo-gallinari-eyes-late-november-return-nuggets/


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari Eyes Late November Return For Nuggets*

They need him back in the worst way. With the top 5 (or 6, depending on how you feel about OKC without Westbrook) teams in the West being so rock solid, this team can't afford to spot the rest of these teams too many games while Gallo gets healthy. Denver should be thrilled with a 6th seed this season. I'd say that's their ceiling. Their floor is probably a 12-seed.


----------



## markez94 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Danilo Gallinari Eyes Late November Return For Nuggets*

what do you think about the return of Danilo? How he will could set in this team in opinion? For me Gallo is a fantastic player that won't have problem to integrate in the game and in the varies strategies


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Denver Nuggets forward Danilo Gallinari, out since April with an injured knee, has undergone reconstruction surgery to his ACL after a previous operation in the summer was deemed insufficient and won't return this season, the team said Tuesday.
> 
> "Knowing Danilo's drive and work ethic, we look forward to a full recovery and a healthy return to the court next season," Nuggets general manager Tim Connelly said in a news release.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/10329020/danilo-gallinari-miss-season-acl-surgery

Damn, I feel bad for the guy. Hope he's able to get back and play at a high level but it's not going to be easy.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

All out tank move by the Nuggets?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------

